# Random People



## Slaphead (Jul 5, 2008)

Just a few shots from last weekend. C&C as always appreciated

1






2





3





4


----------



## KD5NRH (Jul 5, 2008)

#1: Interesting...the woodgrain works well as a background here.

#2: That chick really needs a shave and a tan before she goes wandering around topless.

#3: Is that Howard Stern cheering so hard he dropped his joint?

#4: For some reason, it just looks like he's about to pull an uzi out of his purse.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 5, 2008)

Nicely done "random people shots", just in the way I like to see them: subject always detached from the background by focus and DOF - so I must say: well done. And all your subjects are interesting to look at, since they all have either interesting features or interesting expressions. Where was this? What was happening?


----------



## Early (Jul 5, 2008)

Slaphead said:


> 4


I'm not sure why I like this shot so much.  Is it the cleavage?

Just kiddin'.  Nice shooting!  I like the select focusing.


----------



## elemental (Jul 6, 2008)

Early said:


> Nice shooting!  I like the select focusing.




Agreed. Excellent sharp focus and use of DOF to separate your subject from the background. His expression and the impression of motion really make me wonder what it is that he's up to. I also like #1 quite a bit. If the test roll from my "new" old film SLR comes back clean, I think I'll be doing some covert photography soon as well (DSLRs are just too conspicuous and, well, steal-able).


----------



## Fox Paw (Jul 6, 2008)

I like these.  Candid shots of people are often very interesting, but not as well taken when I take them.  Good work.


----------



## Slaphead (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for comments guy's. Glad you like them 

LaFoto: All of these shots were taken on the shore of Lake Zürich on the last day of the EM (sorry about Germany). As Zürich was one of the host cities this side of the lake was filled with beer tents, bands, and giant TV screens. At the time I was photographing a band that was performing and playing with my new monopod. Having got all the shots I wanted of the band I simply swung the camera round and started taking random shots of the other people watching the band.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 9, 2008)

I love how they all look like hippies...  I love hippie stuff.  I'm a hippie at heart, I guess (at 24, I was born too late...lol).

I really enjoy looking at your work.  You are one of the better candid photographers I've seen on here, and with that being one of my favorite styles (people watching is soo much fun), I always look forward to your posts.

My only complaint is you don't post enough...   You need to get rid of your non-internet life, and just post on here for us!

And IMO, the fourth guy looks like a rough Pierce Brosnan...  Good work, Sir!


----------

